# aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006



## Dorschi (10. April 2006)

So Leute
Aus aktuellem Anlass eröffne ich mal hier den aktuellen Schleienthread 2006, Hier können wieder Fangmeldungen, gerne auch Fangfotos und hin und wieder auch mal ein Kommentar  eingestellt werden.Vielleicht äußert sich ja mal Angelkumpel oder besser noch seine Herzdame selbst.




Bitte macht Angaben zu 


Gewässer
Sichtigkeit
Tiefe, in der gefangen wurde
Montage
Köder
Lockfutter (ev. Menge)
Beißzeit
Wetter
Bemerkungen und Beifänge

So nun haut mal in die Tasten! Ich mache mich auch bald wieder gezielt auf die Strümpfe!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Ocrem (10. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

na da bin ich ja zuversichtlich das es dieses jahr mal mit der dicken schleie klappt#6


----------



## Ronen (10. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



> na da bin ich ja zuversichtlich das es dieses jahr mal mit der dicken schleie klappt



in der tensa gibts doch genug schleien.... sind auch nicht die kleinsten!


----------



## Schelle (17. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Ich konnte am Samstag (15.04.06) diese schöne Schleie landen.






Gewässer: langsam fließender Kanal (Schiffsverkehr)
Sichtigkeit: leicht trübes Wasser
Tiefe: etwa 1,20m
Köder: 2 Maden
Beißzeit: 13.00Uhr
Wetter: abwechselnd sonnig und leichter Regen
Beifänge: Weißfisch (Plötzen,Bleie...)

#h


----------



## Steffen90 (17. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

ich habs dieses Jahr auch schon auf Schleie versucht nur leider kamen wiedermal die Forellen dazwischen!! hab von denen 3 Stück (fanglimit) inerhalb von 10 min. mit Mais auf Grund gefangen!! echt zum kotzen!!!


----------



## TRO (17. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs dieses Jahr auch schon auf Schleie versucht nur leider kamen wiedermal die Forellen dazwischen!! hab von denen 3 Stück (fanglimit) inerhalb von 10 min. mit Mais auf Grund gefangen!! echt zum kotzen!!!


|kopfkrat Warste illegaler Weise an unsewrem Privatteich angeln?  Da hab ich genau das gleiche Problem. Wobei einige gerne das  problem Forellen zu fangen gerne haben würden#h  Gruß TRO


----------



## FreeLee (17. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@ Schelle:

Feiner Fisch. #6 

Wie groß war denn die Gute? 

Wenn die Meerforellen nicht noch beißen würden, hätte ich es ja über Ostern auch schon mal versucht. Aber sie laufen ja nicht weg.
:m


----------



## Steffen90 (18. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				TRO schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat Warste illegaler Weise an unsewrem Privatteich angeln? Da hab ich genau das gleiche Problem. Wobei einige gerne das problem Forellen zu fangen gerne haben würden#h Gruß TRO


nein, ich war an einem unserer Vereinsteiche!
bei uns hätten manche auch gerne das Problem!! nur die angeln mit 30er Geflecht 1er Haken und Brandungsrute auf Forellen! kein wunder, das die keine fangen!


----------



## Conchoolio (18. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ich war an einem unserer Vereinsteiche!
> bei uns hätten manche auch gerne das Problem!! nur die angeln mit 30er Geflecht 1er Haken und Brandungsrute auf Forellen! kein wunder, das die keine fangen!



ich kenne einen teich wo du auch mit dem gerät fängst


----------



## Dorschi (18. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Na petri Heil zur ersten Schleie in diesem Thread und dann auch noch mit schönem Bild!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Schelle (18. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@FreeLee
Die Schleie hab ich leider nicht ausmessen können.
Aber die 30cm hat sie gehabt, die Ringe des Setzkeschers
haben 50cm im Durchmesser.

Schöne Angeltage wünscht Schelle !|wavey:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Glückwunsch zu deiner Schleie!#6 sieht größer aus,als 30cm.Die sieht schon im Gesicht älter aus|supergri 
Hatte gestern auch fast ne Schleie beim Aalangeln gefangen.Habe nur den Kopf an der Wasseroberfläche gesehen.Aber geht ja langsam los...

*Freue mich schon auf viel mehr schöne Schleien Bilder in diesen Thread#6 *


----------



## Ralle76 (18. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Ich werf mal diesen link ins Feld.
http://www.tenchfishers.net/
Bei den Bildern krieg ich zwar feuchte Augen, aber darüber hinaus sind einige der Rigs wirklich interressant.


----------



## Abramis_brama (19. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Moin!
Hatte Ostermontag meine erste Schleie dieses Jahr. Ein Monster, das wie wild kämpfte (29 cm). Baggersee, 10er Schnur, 20 er Haken, Mückenlarven,  trübes Wasser, gegen 13 Uhr und ohne Lockfutter, nur ein paar lose eingeworfene Mückenlarven und das alles in ca. 6 m tiefe beim stippen.


----------



## FreeLee (19. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Sauber Jungs,
#6 

Aber wartet doch noch 1 1/2 Wochen, dann bin ich erst mal von den Mefos los, und starte den ersten Angriff auf die Grünen.

Dieses Jahr schaff ich die 60!|rolleyes


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				FreeLee schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber Jungs,
> #6
> 
> Aber wartet doch noch 1 1/2 Wochen, dann bin ich erst mal von den Mefos los, und starte den ersten Angriff auf die Grünen.
> ...


 
Na da bin ich ja gespannt über neue Bilder von deinen Schleien,2006 
Hast ja letztes Jahr ordentliche Schleien rausgeholt,wie in  den Thread vom letzten Jahr zusehen war:k #6 
Fange erstmal die Mefos#: ,bevor sie weg ziehn:a .Die Schleien sind jetzt bis in den Herbst hinein in Beisslaune und warten,hoffentlich 

PS:Was heisst dieses Jahr schaffst du die 60?;+ 60Schleie,oder 60 in cm...??? |kopfkrat 




#h


----------



## FreeLee (20. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@ Schleienwühle:

Ich meine 60 cm - (Augendurchmesser) !!!|muahah:

:q :q :q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				FreeLee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schleienwühle:
> 
> Ich meine 60 cm - (Augendurchmesser) !!!|muahah:
> 
> :q :q :q


 

Hahahaha:q :q :q


----------



## Helium (21. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Hallo habe gestern 2 Schliein mit dem Wipi gefangen

Gewässer: Teich ca. 2m Tief 1 Hektar groß
Sichtigkeit: Klar
Tiefe, in der gefangen wurde: 1,5m
Montage: Futterkorb
Köder: Mais Maden
Lockfutter (ev. Menge): Top Secrt Brassen spezial gemischt mit Vanille biskuit gemischt 50:50
Beißzeit: Mittagszeit
Wetter: Sonnig 21°


----------



## Dorschi (21. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Freelee sorry klappt nicht diese Woche mit dem Kurzbesuch! Aber am WE will ich Tincas antesten!


----------



## FreeLee (21. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Mensch Dorschi, Du bist mir ja ne gute Idee, Du. 

Ich werd nachher auch so gegen 22.00 Uhr zu meinem Teich strahlen, und dort, bei nem lecker Pilsgen, der Dinge harren, die da kommen mögen. Und schööön ruhig inn Gebrutstag reinangeln. Der Tag morgen wird immerhin schon stressig genug. Aber wenn dann heute Nacht was beißt . . . Harrr!:q 

Die Sache mit dem Kurzbesuch wär ohnehin wohl ein Reinfall geworden. Diese Woche war nix mit den Mefos. Hab aber gerade zwei Stück geräuchert. Hmmmmm . . . Lecker . . .
#6

Als denn, lass von Euch hören...


----------



## FreeLee (22. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Boa, hab schon ganz vergessen, wie kalt 8° C sein können . . .

Nee, das war mal ne Luftnummer heute. Der See war voll mit Kröten, und mit Hechten, die sich die Viecher von der Wasseroberfläche gepflückt haben. Sah lustig aus, war ja auch nicht all zu dunkel.

Posengezuppel gab´s aber trotzdem. Das können aber auch die Frösche gewesen sein, die das Knicklicht angebetet haben. Ihr wisst schon, "Bud ... weiss ... eeer!"

Da die Seerosen noch nicht hoch sind, und ich so auch nicht zielgenau die Spots anwerfen kann, werd ich mit dem nächsten Versuch mal noch ein paar Wochen warten.

Gute Nacht . . .


----------



## Wenighaare (22. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

1 Schleie 30 cm
Mais
Agefüttert mit Maden und Mais

Gewässer 120cm tief, trüb

Wackler Pose Grund


----------



## FischAndy1980 (22. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				Wenighaare schrieb:
			
		

> 1 Schleie 30 cm
> Mais
> Agefüttert mit Maden und Mais
> 
> ...


 
Dann mal Petri#6 

werde heute abend mein "Glück" auf Schleie und Aal mit Mistwurm versuchen.
*Bilder* folgen...


----------



## Steffen90 (22. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> werde heute abend mein "Glück" auf Schleie und Aal mit Mistwurm versuchen.


dann hoff ich ma das du auch was fängst!!#6 
ich werds heut abend auch ma versuchen!


----------



## Wenighaare (22. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Heute 2 Tincas

30 und 33cm gleicher See Mais!

Montag gehts weiter!


----------



## Schelle (23. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Hallo Schleienfans !
Ich hatte heute früh um 5Uhr auch mal wieder Glück:







44cm ist die Gute lang.
Gefangen habe ich die mit der Match in etwa 1,30m Tiefe auf 
Madenbündel in einem stark getrübtem Erdeloch , etwas neblig.

Viele Grüße von Schelle #h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Hallo Schelle#h ,
#r und Petri zu der Schleie#6 
Vielleicht habe ich heute abend das Glück#t


----------



## Steffen90 (23. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

wow wat ne schöne Schleie!!
sowelche und noch viel größere schwimmen bei uns im Baggersee auch noch rum...


----------



## FreeLee (23. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@ Schelle

Ach Du dickes Ei, da will´s aber einer wissen! |evil: :q 

Na wartet, bis meine Omas aufgewacht sind.:g 

Digges Petri Geheul zu dem schönen Fisch... :m


----------



## Schelle (24. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@FreeLee

Deine Schleien vom Thread letzten Jahres waren eine Wucht , 
solche Fetten zu angeln , das werde ich wohl nicht so schnell 
schaffen .   Aber probieren tuhe ich`s trotzdem !:q

Bis bald|wavey:


----------



## Wenighaare (24. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Mega Fett das Teil, Petri!


----------



## René F (24. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Und ich habe so viel zu tun, dass ich es wohl nicht richtig ans Wasser schaffen werde... :c 

Aber morgens ein paar Stündchen spinnen - das muss drin sein.
Mir juckts seit Monaten schon in den Fingern!


----------



## Wenighaare (25. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

1 Schleie mit 33cm
1 mit 25cm

Gewässer Köder wie bei den älteren Postings!

Am Freitag gehts weiter!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (25. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Schleie 58,2 cm am 18.4(sehr schöner,heller Rogner und richtig fett),leider nicht gewogen da waage im a......

mit feederrute und selbstgemixten futter(mit wurm,madenmais,hanf drin)
an 12er haken und 2caster+2 maden gefangen.
ca 25 meter draußen auf einem kleinen plateau in unsern baggersee in ca 2,5 meter tiefe(sonst ca 3-4,5 meter tief),hab natürlich wieder gegen den wind geangelt was man bei dem wetter immer machen sollte.
sie war im drill wie ein nasser sack,zur vorsicht dann die bremse gelockert und dann passierte auch schon das befürchtete,eine mächtige flucht keine 5meter vom ufer weg.
nach 2-3 kleineren fluchten dann  doch sicher gekeschert,die schöne wartet jetzt auf den räucherofen:q (legger)
anmerkung:sie war auf einem auge blind(bzw nichtmal eine augenhöhle vorhanden),aber schleien fressen ja eh nach tastsinn

habe bereits noch größere schleien beim blinkern im flachwasser gesehen,die will ich jetzt,aber was machen wenn man ca 5-10 rotaugen und 1-2 karpfen um 1-4kg hat bevor die schleien da sind,das ist einfach zuviel unruhe am futterplatz.#d 

soll man den mais im futter weglassen oder wie??und  ohne futter wirds die nadel im heuhaufen,denn es gibt nicht viele aber dafür mächtig große schleien.
angelt man nur mit wurm gibbet barsche+rotaugen+karpfen
nur mit maden rotaugen und karpfen
mit mais gibbet rotaugen und karpfen

ps:kollege fing 3 tage später eine von 54,4 cm länge


----------



## Dorschi (25. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Na das ist ja ein Prachtfisch!" Gibts auch ein Zielfoto?
Ein 58 muß ja ein Hammerfisch sein.
Petri heil.
Bei mir lief heute früh gar nix.
Mein Gewässer ist definitiv noch zu kalt.
Was dort sonst an Fishlife los ist, war wie weggeblasen.


----------



## FreeLee (25. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Ihr wollt es also wirklich wissen!|evil: :q 

Und ich muß auf die Seerosen warten, um zu sehen, wo ich hinwerfe!|gr: 

@ acidflash:

Digges Petri zum tollen Fang.#6 

Mach doch mal Fotos von den dicken Weibern. Sind doch beeindruckende Fische . . .

Aber was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, wie ein 12er Häkchen in so nem gigantischen Schleienmaul greifen kann. Bei meinen Tincas schlitzen sogar 2er Haken aus.

PS: Dein Gewässer scheint ja ein gutes Potential zu haben. Versuch es doch mal des nachts auf Tauwurm. So hälst Du Dir wenigstens einen Teil vom Beifang vom Leib. 
:m


----------



## Wenighaare (26. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Fett Fett Fett!

Da werd ich ja neidisch!


----------



## Dorschi (26. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

na frag mich mal!


----------



## bw1 (26. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Moin,

ich hatte letzte Woche Glück mit einer Schleie von 50 cm und 4 Pfund 350 g, gefangen nachmittags auf eine Wurm/Madenkombination am 12er Haken, direkt am Ufer.







@ acidflash

Glückwunsch, eine Schleie von 58cm ist wirklich ein Mörderfisch! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es im Goldenstedter Raum so gute Gewässer gibt. Ich kenne da nur die Hunte und den Hartensbergsee (?)

Gruß,
burkhard


----------



## FreeLee (26. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Aaaaah, Jungens, macht doch mal halblang. Ich nenn das unlauteren Wettbewerb!:q :q :q 

Du schööönes Ding! Und so schön rund . . . |rolleyes 

Naja, meine Zeit kommt noch.

Nichts desto trotz, Digges Petri Heil!


----------



## Fabio (26. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

wenn ich das bild sehe, finde ich, das schleien vielleicht unsere schönsten heimischen Fische sind wenn ich denke, welche kaliber bei mir im Gewässer herumschwimmen und ich noch keine dort gefangen hab,brrrrrr......
Ich hab sie früher in nem netten altarm mit der feeder und Maden gefangen auf 8er haken, die waren nicht zimperlich. das tollste war, das ein freund von mir eine schleie durch abriss verloren hat und kurze Zeit später hab ich genau dieses Exemplar rausgefangen, die hat der Haken im maul nicht wirklich interessiert beim fressen.


----------



## Steffen90 (26. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Die werden ja als größer!!!! dickes petri an die Fänger!!
habs gestern auch ma versucht!! hatte was richtig dickes gehakt, tippe auf nen karpfen den ich leider nach 10min drill verloren habe!


----------



## plattform7 (26. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				Fabio schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das bild sehe, finde ich, das schleien vielleicht unsere schönsten heimischen Fische sind


Für mich sind sie eindeutig die schönsten Fische in unseren Gewässern :l 

Schade nur, dass es bei mir im Gewässer es inzwischen nicht mehr su gut ausschaut... Konnte im letzten Sommer nur eine überlisten....

Dickes Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## rotauge88 (26. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

2 Schleien a 25 und 31 cm

Wetter: Regen
Temperatur: 15 Grad
Wind: ja
Köder: Teig
Montage: Posenmontage, knapp über Grund eingestellt


----------



## Graass (26. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

hallo

ich habe am so 2 defangen  beide 30 cm und auf murm mit mais in 80cm tiefe.
der biss war sanft aber schnell ohne nippen! ich wollte eigentlich forellen angeln!

das wetter war  sonnig und habe sie am nachmittag gefangen

wenn pick erwünscht dan kann ich nur noch eins im eingefrorenen zustandt machen

cu


----------



## Dorschi (27. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Eingefrohren lieber nicht!


----------



## Hacker (27. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Sehr nette Fische nehmt ihr die alle mit oder gehen sie wieder schwimmen.
Bitte lacht nicht aber letztes jahr im Sommer 2 Schleien gefangen wollte mindestens eine mitnehm hab es einfach nicht uebers herz gebracht die abzuschlagen. Bei Karpfen und co gibts einfach paar auf waffel und dann Herz oder Kiemenstich aber Schleie mit ihren augen. Habsch mir gedacht schwimm weiter. 
Hoffe mal wenn ich im Juli wieder zurueck in Deutschland bin das ich hier auch paar bilder reinstellen kann. Tot oder lebendig


----------



## FreeLee (28. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Du meinst sowas wie dieses Auge hier?|rolleyes 

Also ich lass meine Schleien wieder schwimmen. Zum Einen um den Bestand aufrecht zu erhalten, zum Anderen weil die Fische aus dem betreffenden Teich alle nach Erde schmecken. Und dann natürlich, weil es einfach schade um diese Schönheiten ist.
:m


----------



## Hacker (28. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Jop genau Schleienbestand muss aufrecht erhalten werden. Hier in staaten fangen sie jetzt an mit Pfeil un bogen auf karpfen zu fischen


----------



## FreeLee (28. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

OFF TOPIC ON:

Ich sach doch immer wieder, dass sich die Amis zurück entwickeln! Irgendwann sitzen sie wieder auf den Bäumen!
|muahah: 

OFF TOPIC OFF:


----------



## Hacker (28. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Machen se doch schon zum Hirsche Jagen mit high tech armbrust


----------



## Wenighaare (29. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

gestern 4 Stück 30 -38  cm Mais  Gewässer wie vorher , gehen am Montag in Räucherofen


----------



## florian1603 (29. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

bei meinem Angelverein, einem mittlerem Weiher brummen die Fänge nur so!!
Ich war vor 2 Tagen beim Angeln und habe innerhalb von 1 Stunde 2 Schleie, mit 34 und 35 cm, mit Schwimmer auf einer Höhe von 1.40m gefangen. Dazu kamen noch eine Forelle mit 41 cm und eine Brachse mit 40 cm als willkommener Beifang!! 
Gestern versuchte ich dann nochmal mein Glück fing allerdings diesmal nur eine kleinere Schlei von 31 cm.
Köder war jedesmal Teig!!

Viel Spaß euch allen noch beim Schleiangeln!!


----------



## Aalpapst (29. April 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Ich wohne seit kurzem in Glienicke/ Brandenburg, Landkreis OHV. 
Wer kann mir Schleiengewässer in dieser Gegend hier empfehlen ???


----------



## chris_182 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

wäre vielleicht auch nochmal interessant zu wissen, um welche Uhrzeit ihr eure Schleien fangt, ist ja beim Schleienangeln schließlich von nicht all zu kleiner Bedeutung 

gruß chris


----------



## darksnake (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Wann: 29.04.2006
Wo: See bei Kassel (Vereinsgewässer)
zeit: von 15 bis 18 Uhr
Fische: 7 Schleien einige untermaßig einige maßig keine besonders großen
Methode: Pose
Köder: Maden bischen angefüttert

FoTos:


----------



## JonasH (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

nette schleien und nettes Gewässer Darksnake! Ich versuche es das erste mal am Freitag... mal schauen was so geht!


----------



## Blackfoot (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

War heute früh ca. 9:00 - 11:30 Uhr an unseren Tümpel (ca. 1,00 ha)
angeln und konnte 2 schöne Schleien von 38 und 34 cm fangen auf Wurm 
und Teig.Bilder folgen,muss nur rausbekommen wie ich die Fotos unter 
85 KB bekomme.

Gruss Blackfoot!#h


----------



## Wenighaare (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Schaut euch die leckeren Tinkas an... - Ein Traum in Gold!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

ich schreib mal einen langen bericht der ca. in ner halben stunden da ist,denn ich hatte freitag+samstag den fang des LEBENS!!!!!!
alles dann im bericht,link kommt dann hier rein!


----------



## Tommy-Boy (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> ich schreib mal einen langen bericht der ca. in ner halben stunden da ist,denn ich hatte freitag+samstag den fang des LEBENS!!!!!!
> alles dann im bericht,link kommt dann hier rein!



Bericht sehen will! *sabber*


----------



## tokeegecko (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

ich auch, ich auch, ich auch !!!!


----------



## Raabiat (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				tokeegecko schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch, ich auch, ich auch !!!!



hab extra abonniert :m
die halbe Stunde ist längst um.....oder macht der jetzt hier auch so einen mehrteiligen fangbericht wie anderswo zu lesen?:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

kommt


----------



## honeybee (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Wir waren gestern eigentlich auf Aal aus, konnten aber 3 sehr schöne Schleien fangen...Siehe hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76199


----------



## Blackfoot (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Konnte gestern wieder zwei 40 cm grosse Schleien überlisten,mit der 
Feederrute auf Made.Als Beifänge waren noch einige Karpfen um die 45 cm.
Schwimmt alles wieder.Anbei Bilder von den Schleien anfang der Woche.

Gruss Blackfoot!!!#h


----------



## Ronen (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



> Schwimmt alles wieder



ist ja sehr lobenswert, aber vielleicht isses besser sie unpaniert schwimmen zu lassen. 

Ne kleine abhakmatte kostet nichtmal 20 Flöhe.

Dem Fisch zuliebe!!!


----------



## Dorschi (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@ Ronen Hast nicht ganz unrecht!


----------



## Dorschi (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Ich will auch endlich mal wieder eine Tinca!


----------



## honeybee (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Gestern waren wir nochmal los. Eine Schleie von 32cm wieder auf halben Tauwurm, ein 52iger Schuppi und 2 Schnürsenkel Aale....


----------



## Knispel (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja sehr lobenswert, aber vielleicht isses besser sie unpaniert schwimmen zu lassen.
> 
> Ne kleine abhakmatte kostet nichtmal 20 Flöhe.
> 
> Dem Fisch zuliebe!!!


 
Zur Info,
wenn das zu teuer ist, eine halbe billige Isomatte für den Schlafsack tut es auch, die Dinger bekommt man schon für 4 Euros....
Habe aber so ein Verhalten den Fischen gegenüber des öfteren beobachten können, mit den Karpfen wird ein "Budenzauber" veranstaltet und alles andere landet im Gras. Meines Erachtens gehört jeder Fisch, welcher zurück gehen soll auf eine geeignete Unterlage und das ist kein Sand oder Gras.


----------



## Veit (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Mensch schöne Schleien habt ihr da gefangen! Ein Angelfreund von mir konnte gestern früh 3 Schleien bis 43 cm fangen in nem See, wo ich zwar selbst noch nicht geangelt hatte, aber den ich ihm empfohlen hab, weil ich schon anderweitig gehört hatte, dass es da gut sein soll. Und Bingo, da hats ja auch gleich geklappt. Demnächst ist ja Vollmond, da gehe ich nicht auf Aal und werde auch endlich mal wieder auf Schleie angeln.


----------



## Dorschi (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Na dann petri heil!


----------



## Kurzer (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Echt feine Schleien habt Ihr gefangen. Petri und danke für die Bilder dieser schönen Fische.


----------



## Ronen (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



> Habe aber so ein Verhalten den Fischen gegenüber des öfteren beobachten können, mit den Karpfen wird ein "Budenzauber" veranstaltet und alles andere landet im Gras. Meines Erachtens gehört jeder Fisch, welcher zurück gehen soll auf eine geeignete Unterlage und das ist kein Sand oder Gras.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

also bei uns ist der teufel los.
nach der sternstunden letzte woche(siehe bericht gutschein zur sternstundne)war ich noch 3mal los.
einmal mit rückenwind,0 schleinen,kein biß 7 stunden.

dann freitag 4 stunden los(wieder gegen den wind),5 karpfen(82,69,58,55,50 cm,2 schleien 54,47 cm(alles wieder im see scwimmen lassen da ja schon 10 fette schleien in der truhe sind)

samstag dann wieder  los(von 12-17 uhr,2 karpfen 67 und 61cm,3 schleien(59,54,51)
die große kam mit(3,15kg!!!!schallmauer 6 pfund geknackt),der rest wieder rein und darf fleißig kinder machen.
angler neben mir hatte 3 schleien und 7 karpfen in knapp 8 stunden,alles mitgenommen(was zum teufel macht der mit 7 karpfen zwischen 5 und ca  12 pfundn???????)



PS:am 8er haken mit maiskorn+ 3 maden bzw 6 maden genau 0,00000000000 rotaugen,so langsam wirds unheimlich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

das sind die bilder zur sternstunde!
andere bilder waren nicht so gut aber man sieht,hammerschleien!!!
meine freundin hat auf bild 2 die oberste schleie in der hand.
die unterste von bild 1 ist die große mit fast 3 kilo,die aber am samstag schon wieder getoppt wurde(59cm und 3,15kg)


immer noch freu

ps:am freitag werden 6 geräuchert,zusammen mit 3 forellen,und danach festessen mit den nachbarn etc und natürlich ein paar kühle blondinen dabei.
nebenbei werden wir noch den graser vom letzten jahr versuchen zu räuchern.
hoffentlich schmeckt der auch gut.beio den schleien mach ich mir keine sorgen.

am samstag morgen oder abends gehts dann wieder los,danna ber auch auf aal.
eine rute auf schleien-karpfen,die andere mit tauli auf aal!
und ich will wetten das auf die wurmrute ne schleie beißt udn auf die maden ein aal|kopfkrat |bla:


----------



## Tommy-Boy (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Mannometer! Klasse Tiere, nochmal Gratulation! Wie räucherst Du die?

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

das überlass ich schön unserm nachbarn,der macht das regelmäßig seit 20 jahren!!


----------



## Tommy-Boy (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Dann schau ihm doch mal bitte über die Schulter, würde mich echt interessieren!

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Blackfoot (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Super Fische und guten Hunger!!

Gruss Tommy !|wavey:


----------



## tiger (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

servus leute!!
die auf dem bild zu sehende schleie habe ich letztes wochenende 
an unserem weiher gefangen!!
gewicht und grösse kann ich nicht genau sagen da ich sie schnell wieder released habe!!(ca. 40-50cm)
gefangen hab ich sie mit ner mais maden kombi an der matchrute!!

@acidflash
das sind echt mal super schleien!!
ich will deinen fang jetzt nich schlecht machen oder eine diskussion 
anfangen aber ich finde das solche grossen schleien nicht unbedingt
abgeschlagen und nach hause mitgenommen werden müssen!! #c 
ein oder zwei hätten zum essen doch gereicht!!
trotzdem noch mal ein super fang und weiterhin petri heil!! :m

@raabiat; schau jetzt kann ich auch bilder hochladen :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

ich hab schon mittlerweile fast die gleiche anzahl released wie mitgenommen!
es wimmelt von fetten schleien!!!!


----------



## Tommy-Boy (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Solange man sinnvoll die gefangenen Fische verwertet und nicht jedem Fang einen vor den Kopf haut ist doch gut. Und wenn man am Anfang des Jahres 5 oder von mir aus auch 10 Schleien mitnimmt ist das doch nicht verwerflich, die Fische werden doch gegessen. *kopfschüttel*

Wenn einer aus dem Forellenpuff 20 Forellen mitnimmt meckert keiner, wenn jemand aus einem Gewässer 5 Schleien mitnimmt kochen die Wellen hoch. Auch 'natürliche' Gewässer werden normalerweise mit Zuchtfischen besetzt, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

es werden etwa  100 schleien zwischen ca 20 und 30 cm und 200 von 8-15cm  eingesetzt (auf 8-10 ha wasserfläche),also für nachwuchs ist selbst jetzt gesorgt wo die schleien wie wild beißen.
und wie gesgat hab ich für ca 10 schleien locker platz in der truhe und auch zum essen,zum spass mach ich die nicht tot.

und mir kann auch kiener erzählen das dann wenig schleien drin bleiben,denn es angeln relativ wenig angler dort, bald beißen die rotaugen wieder was schleienfänge dann fast unmöglich machen wird.

jedenfalls fahr ich nicht wie andere wild fische verkaufend durch die gegend.
wenn mir mein onkel,nachbar,schwiegereltern in spe etc mal n 10er in die hand geben für ne schleie oder dorschfilet ist das ok,ich bin student und hab wenig kohle,aber profit mach ich nicht,obwohl ich es könnte.
ich müßte mich doch jetzt nur von freitag bis sonntag an den see setzzen und allse mitnehmen was ich kriegen kann solange es beißt,tu ich aber nicht.
ich mache schon bewußt mais drauf,damit eher karpfen als schleien beißen!

also das man sich jetzt schon rechtfertigen muß weil man fische mitnimmt find ich echt zum :v 

bald muß ich mich schämen das ich angel und dann das ich überhaupt lebe oder wie?????
bewußt mal provokativ ausgedrückt

trap sagt: ich habe fertig


----------



## tiger (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@acidflash
du musst dich hier überhaupt nicht rechtfertigen!!
mir ist es solange die fische verwertet werden ehrlich gesagt wurscht was du mit deinem fang machst!!
nur muss ich sagen (ich kannte die gewässerverhältnisse deines sees nicht!!)
dass solche schleien durchaus selten sind!! was an deinem gewässer scheinbar nicht der fall ist!!
lass dir deine schleien schmecken gruss:
            tiger :q


----------



## tiger (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

was zum teufel macht der mit 7 karpfen zwischen 5 und ca 12 pfundn???????)
warscheinlich das selbe wie du!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				tiger schrieb:
			
		

> was zum teufel macht der mit 7 karpfen zwischen 5 und ca 12 pfundn???????)
> warscheinlich das selbe wie du!!




ist aber schon ein unterschied da er zusätzlich ca 5-6 schleien hat und schon die tage davor karpfen mitgenommen hat!

und 12 pfund karpfen ist vom fleisch her immer noch das doppelte von 2 schleien um 4-5 pfund


----------



## TRO (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

#6 Wow, tolle Fische.Ich finde nichts schlimmes daran die zu entnehmen(er nimmt ja nichtmal alle mit). Wo die Schleien so beißen sind auch noch einige mehr. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das sich jemals alle rausfangen lassen würden, bzw man alle überlisten kann. Von daher wird da wohl echt ein toller bestand der schönen Schleien sein. Rechtfertigen braucht sich niemand. Ich hätte sie auf alle fälle auch mitgenommen. Zum Räuchern, würde mich auch Interessieren. Räucher seid einigen Jahren etliche Forellen und das auch gut :m  Beim Räuchern selbst hätte ich keine zweifel(macht die erfahrung, was temp und Zeit angeht) aber was das einlegen angeht hätte ich schon Interesse an Salzgehalt und Zeit #6  Gruß TRO


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

also ich kann nur sagen geräuchert schneid ich mir die bauchlappen weg(die bekomm ich, sonst keiner),das fleisch wird sehr zäh und fällt nicht auseinander wie bei forellen etc.man kann so die haut abziehen,ähnlich wie beim aal.

zum einlegen mit slaz etc kann ich nichts sagen,aber der geschmack ist :k 

ich seh sie schon im rauch hängen und uns ein paar bier trinken


----------



## FreeLee (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Schlei im Mai . . .|rolleyes 

*Wo:* Schloßteich, siehe "Akt. Schleienfänge 2005"

*Wann:* 22.00 Uhr - 0.00 Uhr

*Wetter:* Der Mars erschien gerade am sternenklaren Nachthimmel, bei grell leuchtender zunehmender Säufersonne.

*Worauf:* logisch, Kanadischer Riesentauwurm am 1er Notanker

*Fang:* 55 cm, ein wunderschöner und wohlgenährter Rogner

Fein ist sie über die Seerosen getanzt. Besser als mittenrein. Der Biss kam um ca. 23.45 Uhr, und ziemlich arglos. Nachdem der Adrenalinschub aber vorbei war, hab ich die Sachen gepackt. Mir wurde nämlich ein wenig frisch. 6,5°C machen eben noch keine laue Sommernacht.

@ acidflash: Mach Dir bitte keine Gedanken über die Meinung einiger Kollegen hier. Wenn Du mal in den Raubfischthread guckst, was da gerade los war, kannste auch nur mitm Kopf schütteln. Es muß sich wirklich niemand rechtfertigen.|evil: 

Ich würde auch gerne mal wissen, wie geräucherte Schleie normalerweise schmeckt. Also meine schmecken nach Erde. 

@ TRO: Zum Einlegen nehm ich 200 Gramm Salz auf 2 Liter Wasser, und lass den Fisch 4 Stunden drin. Hängt aber vom persönlichen Geschmack und von der Größe der zu räuchernden Stücke ab. 

PS: Jungs, entschuldigt das Foto mit dem Fisch auf dem nassen Gras. Ich kümmere mich immer rührend um meine Tincas, so seid Euch gewiss, der Mutti geht es gut. Mein dealer hat keine Abhakmatten vorrätig, aber ich kümmer mich drum. Ist ja für ne gute Sache.


----------



## Schelle (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Schöne Schleien habt Ihr geangelt , petri !

Ich konnte Vorgestern ein 40cm Schlei fangen.
Um etwa 13 Uhr hat sie auf meinen Tauwurm/Rotwurm gebissen.
Direkt vor einem Seerosenfeld in etwa 1,5m Tiefe,
stark trübes Gewässer , Sonne pur und leicht windig !

Leider ohne Foto und natürlich wieder eingesetzt!

Fleißig angeln gehen , es ist gerade Plötzenlaichzeit bei uns,
die Aale beißen sehr gut !

Schelle|wavey:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Glückwunsch und Petri Heil ,FreeLee#6 Schöne SchleienFrau:k Aber dein 60iger kommt bestimmt noch!War am Wochenende mal an flachen Tümpel gucken und sah im flachen bereichen die Schleien wühlen!Fotos sind nicht gut geworden.Aber ich werde auch am Wochenende(Sonntag) probieren,auf die grünen Armeefische zu Angeln


----------



## Interesierter (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Also ich habe diese Woche auch zwei schöne 30 cm Schleien auf Tauwurm gefangen alle in einen Meter Entfernung zum Ufer.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Habe vorhin meine erste Schleie 2006 gefangen!

Gewässer: Weiher
Tiefe: ca 50-60cm auf Grund
Temperatur: Wasser war wärmer als die Lufttemperatur
Köder: Mistwurmbündel
Zeit: 22.35Uhr
Montage: nur Knicklicht Pose (3 Gramm) und Haken ..Ohne Blei und Wirbel
Länge: ca 30 cm
Schleie hat gut abgezogen
und durfte nach Foto wieder zurück ins Wasser

Sonstige Fänge:1 Mischling/Hybride zwischen Giebel und Karausche(war schön hochrückig) dann 3 Flussis,2 Brassen,2 Rotfedern


----------



## zander55 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

War gestern das erste mal dieses Jahr auf Schleie los.


Gewässer: Burgsee
Tiefe: ca 2,5 m
Köder: 1/4 Tauwurm
Angelzeit. 16:15 - 22.45 Uhr
Montage: 1 g Pose 
Fänge: 5 schleien von 26, 28, 31, 36 und 37 cm, sowie ein 43 cm Giebel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

war wieder 2mal am we los.

freitag nachmittag(4,5 stunden)

2 schleien ca 50-55cm(dürfen weiter fressen) und 6 karpfen von 50-70cm

samstag abend(von 20.30-23.45)sollte euigtnlich ein aal kommen.
hatte eine  auf tauli,eine auf 4 mistwürmer und mit 8 maden(für karpfen schleie)
fang:
tauwurm 1 guter biss aber verhauen
mistwurm:2 schnürsenkel + 1 schleie(auch wieder um die 50ccm)
futterkorb:3 schleien 1 karpfen(schöner 73er)

durfte alles wieder schwimmen,zum ersten mal haben sich die karpfen im flachwasserr  richtig gesonnt am freitag,man was sind da viele von drin,hab 3 oder 4 schulen a 20-25 fischen aller größen gesehen und einen schwarm gezielt angeworfen.
so kamen die 6 karpfen.die schleien bissen auf etwa 1-1,5 meter tiefe an der stationären rute,mit der andern bin ich immer dem schwarm hinterher


----------



## Dorschi (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Da ist man mal eine Woche nicht da und schon geht hier die Post ab! Petri heil den Fängern!
Bitte keine Entnahmediskussion hier! Seid fair! Ich will hier keinen 2. Raubfischthread.
Danke für Euer Verständnis


----------



## zander55 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

War heute noch mal am Burgsee und konnte auf Maden an der Posenmontage einen Schleie von 37 cm erwischen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

komm grade vom ansitz meines lebens!
das topt sogar den bericht zu meiner sternstunde von vor ein paar wochen um längen was heute abend von 20.30 bis 3.30 abging.
mittlerweile raff ich echt nicht mehr was an unserm see los ist,ich sag nur der teufel ist los.
ich habe nämlich jetzt rückenschmerzen und lahme arme vom drillen.
also mal ganz schnell für alle zum lesen

2 karpfen von 52 und 59 cm

und jetzt kommts,alle schleien schwimmen wieder,in fangreihenfolge mal aufgelistet

1.schleie 53cm
2. schleie 49cm
3. schleie 56 cm #d 
4.schleie 55 cm
5 schleie 43cm
6. schleie 57 cm #d 
7. schleie 57 cm #d 
8. schleie 45cm
9. schleie 53 cm
10. schleie 59 cm #d 
11. schleie 50 cm
12.schleie 56 cm #d 

die letzte biss um ca 3.15 und dann hab ich gesagt jetzt reichts auch,wollte eigentlich nur bis ca 1 uhr aber um 22 uhr ging es wie der teufel los,in einer tour nur bisse,hab noch garantiert 5-6 bisse nicht bekommen wo die rute im ständer krumm ging ich aber zu spät an der rute war(ich saß zuweit weg von den stöcken,ging a ber nicht anders, wegen dem enormen wind mußte ich hinter nem baum sitzen und hinterm dem nächsten 2-3 meter entfernt dann die ruten postieren).
es war einfach hammer,und das tollste kommt noch,der kollege 5 meter neben mir fängt 0 schleien und 3 karpfen,nicht einen biss hatte er in der dunkelheit,hat aber kräftig beim keschern und 1mal beim doppeldrill geholfen.

danke nochmal dafür!#6 

ein fisch war schöner als der andere und fast alle richtig fett.


----------



## Sille (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

moin, will mich auch ma zu wort melden:
war letzte woche zweimal auf schleie los, konnte ich eine schönheit von fünfzig cm überreden mit mir zu kommen. ansonsten nur beiswütige barsche und sieben erlegte mücken.
Ps: der anfang war ja nich schlecht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

so heute abend gehts wieder los.
ist zwar sch.....wetter mit wind und regen,aber who cares!!lach

beim letzten ansitz war sturm und 12 schleien kamen raus,warm sollte es heute nicht beißen??
mal ne andere frage,wann laichen die schönen tincas denn eigentlich??
heute will ich mal zur abwechslung frolic und maiskette testen statt maden-mais-kombi,vielleicht schaff ich ja heute die 60cm-schallmauer!oder als beifang n 80-90er karpfen.maiskette scheint jetzt eh besser zu sein da die rotaugen weider beißen,hatte letztes mal 9 stück in der helligkeit.
ich glaub am madenbündenl oder der kombi hätte ich da heute abend ne plage!

hoffen und bangen!!
aber ich will diese 60er endlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das wär jetzt schon die krönung des angeljahrs


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

wie gesagt war ich am 23. u d gestern abend los.
so langsam scheint es bei uns dem ende entgegen zugehen,aber nicht weil die schleien nicht beißen wollen sondern die rotaugen schneller sind,auch an 3 maiskörnern bis spät in die nacht

daher hier  die kurzen fangberichte.


23.5

2 karpfen um ca 60cm und 2 schleien um 50 wieder released,minimum 20 rotaugen als beifang


29.5
1 karpfen von ca 50 cm,2 schleien(leider keine 60er aber 52 und 54cm) und wieder n haufen rotaugen.

1 aal hat sich am madenbündel verirrt und hat die 25er schnur gesprengt,das war echt ein guter(ca 80-90cm),wir konnten ihn im taschenlampenlicht sehen.

der Traum von der 60er muß ich dann wohl aufs nächste jahr schieben außer es kommt noch ein glückstag,aber von denen hatte ich ja bereits genug dieses jahr!


----------



## Schildifreak (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Warum das?Ist bei euch die Schleien-Saison dann schon vorbei?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

ich denke das ich zwischendurch immer eine dabei haben werde,aber die rotaugen sind jetzt wild am beißen,die nehmen alles was du an den haken machst!
wie gesagt angel ich mit 6er haken am 25er vorfach mit 3 maiskörnern und trotzdem ROTAUGEN!"!!!!! en masse,da kannste dir ja vorstellen wie es dann  aussieht


----------



## Schildifreak (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Probiers doch mal mit einem Tauwurm!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Hatte letztens auch auf der Stippe mit Mais ne kleine Schleie. War aber nur so 20cm lang. Gebissen hat sie in einem kleinen zugekrauteten Weiher wo es auch viele große Giebel und auch Karpfen in allen möglichen Größen gibt. Beifänge waren nur noch ne Plötze und nen 35er Giebel.


----------



## rotauge88 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Am Christi-Himmelfahrt-Wochenende:

zwei 26er, eine 31er und eine 37er Schleie, alle vier auf Teig. Posenmontage, knapp über Grund. Gefangen in einem Teich ~ 0,8 ha

Als Beifang hatte ich bzw. wir (war mit nem Freund los) ordentliche Brassen um die 45 cm.

Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				Schildifreak schrieb:
			
		

> Probiers doch mal mit einem Tauwurm!




barsche,rotaugen,mehr sag ich da nicht zu!


----------



## tanner (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

melde mich ja selten, hatte ja schon einige Schleien, aber diese muss ich melden ,eine Schleie von ca. 45cm auf Köderfisch, eine ca. 40cm auf Tauwurm


----------



## FreeLee (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Meine Herren, ich fürchte, die Laichzeit steht kurz bevor! 

Aale dort, wo erst noch Schleien ihre Bahnen gezogen haben. Die suchen wohl schon nach dem Rogen . . .

So kam es denn, dass ich letzte Nacht statt der erhofften Schleie, einen dicken fetten 80er Raubaal erlegen konnte. Darum ja mein bereits angesprochenes derbes Gerät. Ja er hat sich um die Seerose gewickelt! Na, und!? :q :q :q 

Der Kollege parkt gleich in der Räuchertonne, zusammen mit den Hornhechten der laufenden Nummern 41 - 50!|rolleyes 

Als denn, ich meld mich im Juli nochmal hier . . .

PS: So langsam verliere ich meine Sympathie gegenüber Bibern! Letztes Jahr hätten sie uns fast erschlagen, und gestern schwimmt mir so ein Aas in die Leine und beschwert sich noch lautstark!

Naja, zum Glück hat er sich selbst ausgewickelt . . .


----------



## doggie (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Hallo FreeLee,

denkst Du wirklich schon, dass die Laichzeit bevorsteht. In meiner Ecke hatte es heute früh 3 Grad....

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## FreeLee (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@ doggie:

Klar is das noch arschkalt, wir hatten hier 6°C. Aber der Teich, wo ich da angeln geh, ist sehr flach, und hat seine 16°C Wassertemperatur. Hier war auch letztes Jahr schon Anfang Juni die Laichzeit. So mit Moosbuckel ausm Wasser ragen und so.

Na, ich werd das mal im Auge behalten, und wenn noch mehr digge Aale dazu kommen, werd ich mich auch nicht beschweren.


----------



## Cerfat (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Endlich hat es heute auch mal geklappt und dazu noch so ein schöner Brocken. Und das an einer Stelle wo man eher einen Haifisch fängt als man auch nur dran denkt an so n Prachtburschen.
Und das ganze spielte sich an der Mosel ab wo es diese Woche sowieso paradiesiche Zustände sind. Kein Pötte fahren weil die Schleusen überholt werden.
Gefangen auf dickem Madenbündel bei traumhaften Wasserstand und knalliger Sonne.


http://img120.*ih.us/img120/3482/schleie5tl.jpg

P.S.: Auf dem Bild kommt es nicht ganz raus, aber das Kerlchen sah traumhaft aus. Und genauso schnell wie das Bild gemacht wurde durfte er auch schon wieder in sein Element zurück.


----------



## Dorschi (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Pertie Heul zur Schleiendame! Wie sah es denn mit dem Laich aus?
Geht es schon los, oder haben wir noch Zeit?


----------



## FreeLee (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Jau, feines Fischchen!#6 

Wenn man sich das Waidloch mal ansieht . . . Hm, ich glaub, da regt sich schon was.#c 

Ich werd´s die Tage aber auch nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Blackfoot (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Konnte gestern die ersten Schleien beim laichen an der Schilfkante beobachten.Es war Nachmittag um 17 Uhr und die Sonne brannte.Die Zeit kommt mir sehr ungewöhnlich vor,weil sie wie die Karpfen doch meistens 
morgens ablaichen.

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## angelarne (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Gestern Abend um 18 Uhr eine Schleie von 42 cm. Klingt nicht besonders auffällig aber man muss dazu sagen, dass ich die kleine mit der Köderfischsenke direkt am Ufer gefangen habe. Dachte erst in der Senke liegt nen Stein drinne oder die hat sich am Grund verfangen. 
Dann war da aber ne Schleie drinne. Nich schlecht.....


----------



## schirinowski (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@acidflash (ist der name programm???) & @rabiat eintrag vom 080506:

zweifellos tolle fische, aber die fotos erinnern mich ein wenig die der bueffelabschlachterei der stupid white men in nordamerika.. sowas muss net sein... finde ich.

schoen zu lesen, dass ihr dennoch welche released habt.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Raabiat (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Hallo Herr Schirinowski,
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: ich habe lediglich die Fotos eingestellt, weil acidflash damit probleme hatte. Was die Abschlachterei angeht hatte ich meine Meinung kund getan #d

Nächstes mal einfach weiterlesen, okay?#h


----------



## schirinowski (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

des lesens ist er durchaus maechtig, der herr schirinowski...

wenn ich dich bitten wuerde, hier irgendwelche inhalte einzustellen, wuerdest du des dann auch tun??

naja, es liegt hier wohl grundsaetzliche inkompatbilitaet der ansichten vor.

bloody cheers


----------



## Raabiat (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Die Inkompatibilität der Ansichten ist weniger das Problem, eher der Ausnahmefehler in deinem Ton.

Ich kanns extra für dich aber noch einmal in aller Deutlichkeit sagen: Ich find die Bilder eine Schande und würd die Fische lieber schwimmen sehen, was aber schon an anderer Stelle diskutiert wurde!!! Ich hoffe es war jetzt einfacher zu verstehen.

Ich hatte mich, ohne von der Art Bilder zu wissen, bereit erklärt, die Bilder einzustellen und hab das auch getan. Was zu sehen ist habe ich dann erst in der Mail an mich festgestellt. Danach wurde der Rest geklärt. Achja, der Text dazu in dem die abgeschlagenen Tiere erwähnt waren existierte schon. Und wem ich anbiete, Bilder einzustellen ist einzig und allein mir und meiner Einschätzung zu überlassen. Und für dich würde ich jetzt garkeinen Inhalt mehr einstellen. Nichtmal einen Witz im Witzeforum

Jetzt alles klar bei dir?

Da du ja so gut lesen kannst noch ein letztes Mal: Die Bilder sind hässlich und entbehren jeglichem Kommentar!!!! Ebenso dein Ton ohne alles gelesen zu haben (hierzu gehört nämlich noch ein anderer Thread.) Ich bin sonst nicht so, aber deine beiden Kommentare haben mich jetzt leicht erzürnt#d#d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

es gibt immer 2 seiten an der geschichte.

warum sollte ich keine schleie töten??ich werds net verstehen,ich verwerte sie sinnvoll etc.
ich treibe keinen raubbau weil ich mittlerweile mehr als die hälfte der gefangenen schleien released habe(was ich laut gesetz net mal dürfte!!!!!!),wo jeder bei usn sagte:

"bist du bekloppt,die fängt man nie wieder""
oder
"gib mir lieber mit,ich ess die schon auf"
auch geld von osteuropäern die zufällig da waren habe ich abgelehnt,obwohl es keine sau mitbekommen hätte.
und n 10er pro schleie hätt ich bekommen(dann hätt ich mehr mit nahc hause nehmen können zb),habs aber net getan.

also bitte mal abregen,viel schlimmer find ich es sinnlos nur tiere zu fangen um sie danach wieder auszusetzen,da ist ein forellenpuff noch besser weil die es danach wenigstens hinter sich haben.
trotzdem sollte das jeder so machen wie er es meint.und fertig.

meine fresse deutschland,wo kommen wir noch hin.
keiner gönnt dem andern die butter aufm brot.
zum glück hole ich mir aus respekt vor dem fisch nirgendwo fisch in nem restaurant oder ähnlichem!ich weiß was ich tue!


----------



## bennie (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> meine fresse deutschland,wo kommen wir noch hin.
> keiner gönnt dem andern die butter aufm brot.
> zum glück hole ich mir aus respekt vor dem fisch nirgendwo fisch in nem restaurant oder ähnlichem!ich weiß was ich tue!


 
Amen!

egal ob man jetzt released oder mitnimmt, oder beides macht. Man wird immer angeschnauzt. Egal wie man angelt, jeder "Fehler" wird entdeckt und bemängelt.

Und dann kommt sowas wie, "ja, ich ersönlich mache sowas nicht, bin aber nicht neidisch...."


Bevor ichs noch vergesse:  Petri zu den tollen Schleien, ich habe noch nie eine gefangen


----------



## Raabiat (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt immer 2 seiten an der geschichte.
> 
> warum sollte ich keine schleie töten??ich werds net verstehen,ich verwerte sie sinnvoll etc.
> ich treibe keinen raubbau weil ich mittlerweile mehr als die hälfte der gefangenen schleien released habe(was ich laut gesetz net mal dürfte!!!!!!),wo jeder bei usn sagte:
> ...



und genau aus deinen genannten Gründen lieber acidflash habe ich die bilder auch ohne schlechtes gewissen rein getan....ich hab einmal meine meinung gesagt und das reicht mir.....meinen glückwunsch zu dem aussergewöhnlichen fang hast du bekommen und für mich ist es gut....ich hab damit kein problem mehr gehabt, fühlte ich nur eben durch diese grosskotzige art dazu gezwungen, es nochmal deutlich zu sagen da der herr s. ja scheinbar doch nicht so gut lesen bzw. nachvollziehen kann wie er behauptet....also sorry das dass nochmal so hochgekocht ist.....ich gönn sie dir|supergri

@bennie
genau solchen schleien möchte ich mit der karpfentauglichen kombo nachstellen....die fische sind vorsichtige beisser und hervorragende kämpfer...solltest du unbedingt mal gezielt befischen#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

ach ja,kämpfen tun sie net so dolle,da ist ein 2,5 pfundkarpfen viel besser an der angel als ne 5pfünderschleie,zumindest bei uns.
ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die regel.

also futter-haken-und ködertips etc können gerne erfragt werden,ist sowieso je nahc gewässer unterschiedlich.
daher werden es nur tips und anregungen sein.

trotzdem ist schleienangeln ne sucht.
karpfen zu fangen ist dagegen easy und entspannend,aber schleien gezielt neben karpfen und rotaugen zu fangen ist echt net einfach.


----------



## bennie (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

solche Bestände haben wir leider nicht. Beim richtigen Feedern/Stippen hüpft vielleicht mal ne 35er dran. Ist auch nicht unbedingt mein Zielfisch.

@Raabiat:

Also für solche Fische ist die Kombo, die du im Blick hast kein Problem. Ich würde nur keine 4000er nehmen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> solche Bestände haben wir leider nicht. Beim richtigen Feedern/Stippen hüpft vielleicht mal ne 35er dran. Ist auch nicht unbedingt mein Zielfisch.
> 
> @Raabiat:
> 
> Also für solche Fische ist die Kombo, die du im Blick hast kein Problem. Ich würde nur keine 4000er nehmen



irgendwie finde ich die montage net die hier angesprochen wird#t ;+


----------



## bennie (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79644


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> solche Bestände haben wir leider nicht. Beim richtigen Feedern/Stippen hüpft vielleicht mal ne 35er dran. Ist auch nicht unbedingt mein Zielfisch.



das habe ich bis zu diesem frühjahr auch bei usn gedacht,bin davon ausgegangen das wir vereinzelt große schleien haben(hatte mal welche beim blinkern im falchwasser gesehen,so 2-3 stück),
die fänge bei wirklich wenigen ansitzen waren aber derbe genial.
les dir mal den trhead genauer durch eigentlich waren alle fänge einem zufall zu verdanken,dem so ziemlich ersten ansitz wo ich schleien fing(ende april anfang mai oder so war das glaub ich).

hätte ich di ent gefangen wär ich wohl an den fluß gegangen


----------



## karl_sorglos (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Ich hatte das Glück, vor 4 Wochen eine schöne Schleie mit 46cm zu fangen. Die hatte Spuren eines Hechtbisses von ca. 20cm Maulbreite!!


----------



## NorbertF (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Kann man so user wie den schirinowski nichtmal bannen aus dem Anglerboard?
Viele viele user (ich auch) schreiben hier nichts mehr über ihre Fänge und Fotos gibts auch immer weniger.
Das ist sehr bedauerlich, weil für mich das Board davon lebt.
Nur wird es einem zunehmend vergrätzt. Muss doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## TRO (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Tja, leider ist Neid und Intolleranz immer mehr ein Thema#q . Das ist auch in anderen Foren ein Problem. Einfach weiterhin Bilder und Fänge posten:m . Dauernörgler einfach ignorieren . Man kann ja anderer Meinung sein als andere Leute, nur sollte man dessen Meinung auch tollerieren.Oder lieg ich da falsch|kopfkrat Im Motorradforum wo ich noch tätig bin, gibts für ganz harte Fälle, die wirklich nur stänkern ein ignorieren Button. Die Beiträge erscheinen dann erst gar nicht mehr#6 . Ist zwar nicht der Sinn eines Forums, aber bei manchen die letzte Rettung.  Gruß TRO


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

dann rafft man aber meist net mehr warum wer was schreibt weil oft auf die igon-beirträge geantwortet wird.

na ja,so langsam sollten wir das thema beende und zum eigentlichen zurückkommen.

schleien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


ich warm jetzt schon ne woche net mehr los und bis mitte juli wirds auch nix,(scheiß endprüfungen im studium)würde gerne wissen wo sie geblieben sind denn die letzten 3 ansitze waren so gut wie keine schleien dabei,meist nur karpfen und rotaugen.

wo sie jetzt suchen???im tiefen,im flachen,schwierig.
vielleicht mal muschelfleisch testen,aber wo hernehmen????
weiß da wer was???


----------



## schirinowski (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

nur noch eins... mit missgunst hat das von meiner seite nichts, aber auch garnichts zu tun.

gut, beenden wir das.


----------



## Bambine (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Hi acidflash



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> vielleicht mal muschelfleisch testen,aber wo hernehmen????
> weiß da wer was???



OT:
Komme mal nach Zuid-Holland und mache mal Küstenangeln, dann kannst Du benebei einen Sack Austern oder Muschel auf Vorrat einsammeln


----------



## Pernod (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Mahlzeit @ all  #h 

@acidflash

Wie wär`s damit ---> http://cgi.ebay.de/Prologic-DD-Baits-Mussel-Meat-Muschel-Fleisch-1kg-Dose_W0QQitemZ7221462905QQihZ015QQcategoryZ65989QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cerfat (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> schreiben hier nichts mehr über ihre Fänge und Fotos gibts auch immer weniger.
> Das ist sehr bedauerlich, weil für mich das Board davon lebt.



Daran soll es nicht liegen, nur die Mosel wie auch andere Flüsse kann man nicht mit einem See/Teich vergleichen wo die Fische nicht abhauen können und regelmäßiger Besatz ist.
Irgendwie keine Kunst die zu fangen!
Wenn ich noch 2 oder 3 Stück annähernd der Größe wie ich sie vor kurzem hatte erwischen sollte dieses Jahr, dann bin ich mehr wie zufrieden.
So ist es genauso mit den Karpfen. Ein schöner Flußkarpfen zählt bei mir mehr denn je egal aus welchem Fluß.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Daran soll es nicht liegen, nur die Mosel wie auch andere Flüsse kann man nicht mit einem See/Teich vergleichen wo die Fische nicht abhauen können und regelmäßiger Besatz ist.
> Irgendwie keine Kunst die zu fangen!
> Wenn ich noch 2 oder 3 Stück annähernd der Größe wie ich sie vor kurzem hatte erwischen sollte dieses Jahr, dann bin ich mehr wie zufrieden.
> So ist es genauso mit den Karpfen. Ein schöner Flußkarpfen zählt bei mir mehr denn je egal aus welchem Fluß.



dann überlege mal,bei usn wird seit 2-3 jahren besetzt,da wird ne 25er schleie jetzt vielleicht 35-37 cm sein,wenn überhaupt.

und die zu fangen ist echt schwer,ALLE angelkollegen bis auf einen und mir fangen so gut keine schleien,und auch wenig karpfen(sofern mir bekannt aber ich kenne viele und höre viel!).

beim vereinsangeln an dem see mit 45!!!!! mann wurde nicht eine gefangen(ich war auch net mit dabei:q )

das wär im fluß denke ich ähnlich,außerdem hast du als flußangler den vorteil fast nie auf den wind achten zu müssen..
das müssen wir am see schon(was auch die nichtfänger der andern erklärt denk ich mal) sonst fängst du sie schonmal gar nicht.


aslo ob fluß oder see,das tut sich nichts,wenn du am fluß fütterst fängst du sie auch,würde sogar tippen noch regelmäßiger als am see


----------



## macfisch (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Und die Flussangler, haben auch nicht das Problem, das wenn die ganzen Pollen auf den See schwimmen Bissflaute herrscht.
Und bei euch ist ne Eichenbaum egal, aus unseren ein See schmecken alle Karpfen nach Eiche. Dafür sind in Flüssen bessere Fänge möglich, und auch Fische die in kein See vorkommen. Wie der Butt zb. .

Und Aale habe ich auch die grössten aus der Elbe kommen sehen.


----------



## Pernod (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei euch ist ne Eichenbaum egal, aus unseren ein See schmecken alle Karpfen nach Eiche.


 
Aber jetzt mal im Ernst.Ich weiss ja nicht,wie gross Euer See ist (Pfütze?),aber so einen Müll hab ich ja noch garnicht gehört.Wäre ja vergleichbar mit......bei uns pi..en immer die Hunde in den See,darum schmecken alle Karpfen aus diesem See nach Pi..e. So ein Schwachsinn. #d


----------



## freak.co (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

also ich habe letzte woche an 3 tagen 9 schleien gefangen!

Gewässer: Mühlteich in Neu- und Neershof in Coburg
 Sichtigkeit: eher trüb
 Tiefe: 1-1.5m
 Montage: Seitenarm Montage
 Köder: Mais, Würmer
 Lockfutter: Mosella Canal Karpfen
 Beißzeit: zwischen 18 und 21 uhr
 Wetter: Sonnig und schei*e schwül
 Bemerkungen und Beifänge: hatte noch 4 Karpfen


----------



## macfisch (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Also der See wird auch nicht mehr besetzt usw. . Lediglich die handvoll Angler da, kümmern sich darum. Und zur Gewässergröße, 7m breit und ca. 25m lang.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Endlich kann ich auch mal ein Fang reinschreiben
aber bitte nicht lachen

1 Rotfeder

Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich kann ich auch mal ein Fang reinschreiben
> aber bitte nicht lachen
> 
> 1 Rotfeder
> ...


wie lang? köder?

was hast du mit dem köderfischchen gemacht?

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Fischers Fritz (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Mist falsch reingeschrieben

sollte zu den Weißfischfängen

Gruß


----------



## FreeLee (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Also bei der Rotfeder geh ich mit, hatte gestern auch eine. 

Größenwahnsinniges Miststück!

Aber kann mir bitte mal jemand erzählen, wo die Schleie abgeblieben sind???


----------



## Dorschi (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@ freelee vielleicht schon bei´m Laichen?


----------



## FreeLee (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@ Dorschi:

Ja des is ja grad des, hab Keine gesehen und gehört, und zumindest in anderen Gewässern hier in der Region werden zur Zeit Schleie gefangen, die haben aber schon nix mehr drin.


----------



## Dorschi (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

extrem eichelartig! Muß aber gestehen, daß ich seit ca 2 Monaten nicht mehr drauf angesessen habe!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

War heute wieder Angeln mit mein Kumpel Olaf.Eigentlich auf Karpfen mit Mais.Da waren sie ja,aber sie haben im moment kein Hunger#c Gestern hatte Olli ne Schleie gehabt,aber heute ich eine von 36cm.Sie ist mir nach den Fotos unglücklich aus den Händen geglitten..Schleie halt
Sonst bissen nur die Rotfedern und Plötzen 

Gewässer:
Badesee ca.10 ha,Glasklares Wasser mit vielen Krautbänken
Beisszeit:
ca. 22Uhr auf 5Maiskörner!Vorsichtig ne Weile rumgenippelt und dann hing sie
Wetter:
Sonnig,leichter Wind mit ab und zu Wolken,aber trocken!
Geschlecht:
Weiblich

Werd mir jetzt schnell noch Tauwürmer suchen gehn..#h


----------



## FreeLee (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@ Andy:

Schickes Tierchen! Schleie halt. ;-)

In unseren Forellenteichen sind die Karpfen gerade am Laichen, beißen auch nicht so richtig. Und in den Vereinsseen paddeln die Moosrücken alle an der Oberfläche. Wahrscheinlich ist denen das ein wenig zu warm . . .


----------



## Dorschi (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

petri heil! Ganz schön hochrückig die Tinca!


----------



## sevone (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

heute nacht 00:35
schleie 41cm auf 3 dendrobenas an der posenrute in einem 4ha grossen, sehr trüben torfstich.
http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic?id=79d0AP6aRjeyv3VKiCDsOeFabaQjL0MDB7Hav4xQp5Fd3Ig=&size=l


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

danke|wavey: 
war übernächsten Tag wieder unterwegs,allerdings in einen kleinen starkverkrauteten flachen Tümpel.Es bissen neben einigen Giebeln auf Mais und Mistwurm,auch eine kleine Schleie von 25cm auf Mistwurmbündel um ca. 21,15Uhr.
Mein Kumpel hat sich in der Nacht einen größeren Karpfen abgerissen...


PS: keine Angst,ich habe vorher das Gras nass gemacht und anschliessend die Schleie hingelegt,fürs Bild:g:m 
|director: und Sie schwimmt auch wieder!!! #h


----------



## Spezi22 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Hier meine erste Schleie für dieses Jahr. Wollte eigendlich Aale fangen #c |rolleyes 







Gefangen am 14.7.2006
Uhrzeit ca. 1.30 uhr
Größe 26 cm
Gewicht 1 Pfund 100 gramm
Köder Dendro
Montage. Grund Montage

petri


----------



## Der-Hechter (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Ich war Heute mit nem Kumpel an einem Privat-Burggraben auf Schleien angeln. Der hatt nen enormen Schleien bestand:l.
Als wir gegen 15uhr ankamen suchten wir uns eine kleine lücke in dem Schilf. Der Burggraben hatte hier eine Tiefe von ca 40cm.
Drei Meter vor uns war eine Kante wo es auf etwa 60cm hinunter ging. 
Als wir gerade unsere Ruten fertig machten, sahen wir eine riesige Schleie gründeln, was zugleich an der Oberfläche war, war halt einen Halben Meter vom Ufer weg|supergri.http://img49.*ih.us/img49/738/img3487ahx0.jpg
Also gaaaanz lagsam den Tauwurm direkt vors Maul *Gestippt*, sie siht ihn ihn dachten wir beide, und ZACK, weg war der Wurm, noch ein paar Sekunden gewarten bis sich die Pose bewegte und Anhieb, "SITZ!" schalte mein Ruf über den Burggraben. Naja da wir beide noch nie soeine fette Schleie gefangen hatten, wollten wir sie natürlich so schnell wie möglich an Land bekommen, also bevor sie überhaubt richtig Schnur nehmen konnte, war sie schon im Kescher.|rolleyes
Dannach bemerkte mein Kumpel das er seine Rolle vergessen hat#q. Naja nach einer 1/2stunde Adrenalin-abbau sahen wir wieder so ein Ungetüm, diesmal etwas weiter drausen, es erschien ein großer Blasenteppich und eine Schlammwolke. Schnell den Köder hin und Biss! Auch dieser hing perfekt. Nach zwei Fluchten lag auch diese Schöne Schleie im Kescher.
Eine Stunde später konnten wir die größte Schleie des Tages erbeuten, sie kamm ganz langsam auf uns zu, am Ufer etlang, irgendwelche Tierchen von Pflanzen lutschend, bis sie direkt vor unseren Füßen war, ich hohlte den Wurm an der Transparenten Pose langsam zu ihr ein, und Bingo! Der Drill war auch Klasse! Ich glaube es waren Drei oder Vier Fluchten.
http://img244.*ih.us/img244/9492/img3492aoh0.jpg
Etwas später fingen wir noch eine etwas kleinere Schleie.
Das sah dann so aus:
http://img485.*ih.us/img485/281/img3488ack1.jpgKeine Angst, der bestand hält das locker aus, da Angelt sonst niemand.
Das war heute ein Super Tag! Morgen wollen wir die dinger Grillen|rolleyes
Petriheil!


----------



## fischdieb22 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@hechter
Glückwusch zu den sehr schönen Tincas!!!
Hat bestimmt viel Spaß gemacht!

Petri dazu

LG Philip


----------



## Marc38120 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

der hammer!!!! echt super fische, lasst ihn euch schmecken!


----------



## FreeLee (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@ Hechter:

Schöööne Strecke.#6  Schien aber auch gar nicht so schwer gewesen zu sein. Hast Du denn auch noch ein paar Längen- und Gewichtsangaben parat?

Ich war heute auch endlich wieder erfolgreich:

Nachdem mir eine Stunde lang irgendwelche kleinen Barsche und Rotfedern den letzten Nerv geraubt haben, hab ich mich zum finalen Wurmwechsel entschlossen. 25 cm Tau um den Haken gewickelt, raus damit, und 5 Minuten später kam der Biss.

Naja, nach weiteren 5 Minuten war der Fisch dann endlich überzeugt, und ich konnte ihm eine geben.  Ein 51 cm langes Männchen, rank und schlank und sportlich. Er ist gesprungen, und mitten in den Seerosen gelandet!|gr: 

Kurz vorm Zugriff ist er dann auch noch den Haken los geworden, aber das Foto mußte noch schnell sein.:q 

Der Biss kam um ca. 0.30 Uhr. Um 1.00 Uhr kam der Mond raus, und die Barsche sind wieder aufgewacht!|uhoh: 

Dann bin ich geflohen!


----------



## Dorschi (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Ahh the master himself hat mal wieder zugeschlagen.
Petri Heil! Schöne Schleie! Warst wohl etwas verdattert, als das Vögelchen aus dem Kasten kam? 
Beste Grüße!
Habt Ihr Ferien, oder ist wieder alles mit Praktika gespickt?


----------



## FreeLee (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

_@ Dorschi:_

Grooooße Ferien!

Aber versuch Du doch mal, die Kameralinse in stockfinsterer Nacht zu finden. ;-)


----------



## Der-Hechter (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				FreeLee schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du denn auch noch ein paar Längen- und Gewichtsangaben parat?


Die größte hatte 51cm (wie deine|kopfkrat)
Allezusammen wogen 6,5 kg.#6
Bald sind ferien!:m Burgraben ich komme :l


----------



## Bergsieger (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				Der-Hechter schrieb:
			
		

> Die größte hatte 51cm (wie deine|kopfkrat)
> Allezusammen wogen 6,5 kg.#6
> Bald sind ferien!:m Burgraben ich komme :l



Erstmal Petri zu deinen Schleien ! 
Was zum Henker ist das denn für ein Burggraben wenn ihr die einzigen seid die da angeln ?


----------



## Der-Hechter (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				Bergsieger schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal Petri zu deinen Schleien !
> Was zum Henker ist das denn für ein Burggraben wenn ihr die einzigen seid die da angeln ?


der is um meine schule herumm, halt privat und alle die da was zu sagen haben finden das ok#6
Genialer tümpel:l


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Ich komme gerade vom angeln und habe eine Schleie von 49cm gefangen.

@ Der-Hechter
Petri zu den wundeschönen Schleien


----------



## Blackfoot (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

War gestern früh unterwegs um gezielt Schleien zu angeln.
Ca. 7:00 Uhr an unseren Vereinsteich angekommen,habe ich meine Feederrute und eine Posenrute ausgelegt,beide mit Mais.
Maden(Lieblingsköder)waren leider nicht vorhanden.Bis 9:00 konnte ich 5 Karpfen landen,alle ca 40-50cm gross.War schon 
am einpacken,da tauchte meine Pose ab und ich konnte eine schöne Schleie von ca.40cm im Kescher landen.Sie schwimmen alle wieder,werde es morgen früh nochmal probieren,dann mit 
Bildern.

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

So ich hab auch mal was zu melden:
gestern hab ich zwei Schleien gefangen.
die erste mit Futterkorb und Made und sie war 50cm lang bei 1,9kg gewicht. die zweite hat beim Aalangeln auf Tauwurm gebissen´sie war 42cm lang und 1,3kg schweer.


----------



## Der-Hechter (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab auch mal was zu melden:
> gestern hab ich zwei Schleien gefangen.
> die erste mit Futterkorb und Made und sie war 50cm lang bei 1,9kg gewicht. die zweite hat beim Aalangeln auf Tauwurm gebissen´sie war 42cm lang und 1,3kg schweer.


Petri!#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (1. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

grad vom see gekommen:

2 schleien-57 und 53,5 cm,es sind doch welche am beißen,dachte schon die hätten aufgehört mais zu fressen.davor 4 ansitze ohne schleienbiß!

als ""beifang" glitten noch 3 karpfen ins netz und nachher wie die schleien durch die nassen hände,alle 3 waren zwischen 60 udn 70cm,hat spass gemacht.

udn nu wird gepennt,morgen(heute)wieder arbeiten.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Hatte letztens 2 Schleien beim Posenangeln mit Mais. Gebissen haben sie in der Nachmittagssonne. Eine war 25cm und die andere 31cm.


----------



## fischdieb22 (2. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Gestern Abend hat es in unserem Vereinsteich auch wieder geklappt!!!
Am frühen Abend zwei Schleien(28+37cm) und eine Baby-Schleie von unglaublichen 16cm.
Alle!!!! haben auf einen halben Taui gebissen.

LG Philip


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Petri-Heil. Meine kleinste Schleie ist 18cm gewesen.


----------



## Steffen90 (2. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

meine kleinste Schleie hatte unglaubliche (geschätzte) 8cm!
gebissen hat die kleine beim Köfiangeln auf einen Pinkie am 20er Haken.


----------



## Der-Hechter (2. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

meine 45.


----------



## fischdieb22 (3. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@ hechter

ANGEBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6  #6  #6 


LG Philip


----------



## Der-Hechter (3. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



			
				fischdieb22 schrieb:
			
		

> @ hechter
> 
> ANGEBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6  #6  #6
> 
> ...


 is doch so, guck auf dem foto ne seite vorher!:q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

nabend,

konnte heute Nacht zwei schöne Schleien 38 , 42cm "überführen" wie sie sich heimlich an den Mistwürmerbündeln zu schaffen machten...
Besonderheiten: die Flossensäume waren Orange umrandet !
Es war nicht möglich 1 minute still dazusitzen,weil die Mücken mir so auf die Ketten gingen,das ich gegen halb 1 abgehaun bin:r :c 
Ach und die Schleien sind wieder in ihrem Element#h


----------



## fischdieb22 (7. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@Schleienwühle

Petri zu diesen wunderschönen Tincas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LG Philip


----------



## Dorschi (7. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Könnten Goldschleien sein! Vielleicht wurden die bei Euch besetzt?


----------



## Irish-Fisher (7. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Dieser Fred is echt super. Recht herzliche Glückwünsche an all diejenigen, die dieses Jahr schon erfolgreich waren. Ich war es noch nicht, liegt wohl daran, dass ich noch net auf Tinca geangelt habe.:m


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Könnten Goldschleien sein! Vielleicht wurden die bei Euch besetzt?


 
Hi,
glaub nicht das das da Goldschleie sind.Die Goldschleien sehen doch mehr Orange aus,fast so wie Goldfische oder Goldorfen|kopfkrat 
Der Tümpelteich(ca..6ha) wurde schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr besetzt.Es sind auch nur 2-3Angelplätze an diesen.Wenn dann wird da "nur" auf Karpfen mit Boilie geangelt.Der Schleienbestand ist da ganz gut.Habe mal Schleien beim Laichen beobachten können,da hatte auch solch ein Schlei,solche goldene Flossenumrandung an der Schwanzflosse,das war in einen gegenüberliegenen Teich.
Auch wenn richtige Goldschleie oder Goldorfen etc. in diesen Tümpel wären,glaube das die dort eine geringere Überlebens-chance hätten,durch den hohen Hechtbestand.
Vielleicht ist es noch eine kleinere Laichverfärbung durch die lange Hitzeperiode,"also langanhaltene Laichliebesspielchen" der Schleien;+ oder soähnlich 


PS: in diesen Tümpel ist noch ein alter Aalbestand.Ich versuche ja nur nebenbei die Tincas zu kriegen|rolleyes Aber der Meteraal kommt noch in diesem Jahr:k... |wavey:


----------



## FreeLee (8. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

@ Andy:

Na das sind doch mal schicke Tiere. Petri Geheul hierzu.

Ich bin zur Zeit ein wenig verzweifelt. Hab neulich nur ne Stunde gebraucht, um 10 Kanadische Riesentauwürmer an fingerlange Barsche und Rotfedern zu verfüttern! Nix mit Schleie! 

Und bei diesem derben Scheinwerfer, der des Nachts am Himmel steht, denken die Zwerge auch gar nicht daran, schlafen zu gehen.

Naja, ich bleib dran. Also, bis demnächst einmal . . .


----------



## FischAndy1980 (12. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



FreeLee schrieb:


> @ Andy:
> 
> Na das sind doch mal schicke Tiere. Petri Geheul hierzu.
> 
> ...


 
Der Scheinwerfer nachts am Himmel,wird ja schon langsam "schwächer" 
wer nicht probiert,kann ja auch nichts fangen.
Aber bleib einfach am Ball...die Saison ist noch lange nicht zu ende!
Aber schade um deine Kanadischen Riesen-Kampfwürmer,die den minifischen zum Opfer fielen:r 
Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall,ein großes Petri Heil für die großen unter den großen Schleien#6

Ich werde heute abend auch wieder dort Angeln gehen,wo ich letzens war.Mal gucken ob ich den einen oder anderen fetten Aal oder Schleie erwischen kann :k


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Heute gab es nur ein paar Bisse auf Wurm.Ein Schleie zwischen mitte dreizig bis anfang vierzig (cm).
Auf Köfi gab es nachts anstatt eines schönen Aal's...einen Hecht von gerade so 45cm:c 
auch bekam ich ständig Besuch an meinem Angelplatz(siehe Bild2)...

alle Fische sind aus den Händen gerutscht..


----------



## Blackfoot (13. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Schöne Schleie Andy,muss auch mal wieder gezielt auf die 
schönen Tierchen angeln.

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

ja schön find ich die Tincas auch 
und der Drill ist auch was feines#6 
Geziehlt hab ich nicht drauf geangelt.Wollte ja eigentlich nen Aal fangen|kopfkrat 
Bisstechnisch war es gestern schwach


----------



## Blackfoot (15. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

War heute früh wieder mal unterwegs um paar Schleien zu 
fangen,ca 8:00 Uhr am Vereinstümpel(1,5 ha gross),Posenrute 
und Feederrute mit Maden bestückt und los ging es.Neben 7-8 
Schuppis(alle 40-50cm) als Beifänge konnte ich meine grössten 
Schleien von 46cm und 55cm landen.#6 Die 55er war sehr schlank und sie musste ich mit der Hand landen,da ich schon alles am wegräumen war.Sieht auf dem Bild nicht so gross aus,
aber sie war wirklich 55cm,ein Monster(für mich) von einer 
Schleie!:k 

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## Dorschi (15. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Echt klasse Tincas habt Ihr da gefangen!
Meinen Glückwunsch!
Schade, daß ich erst noch meinen Umzug über die Bühne bringen muss, dann geht es wieder los.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Tommy,Petri zu den Schleien!#6


----------



## Blackfoot (16. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

War heute früh wieder auf Schleienjagd und konnte 3 schöne 
Tierchen landen.2 Stück um die 30 cm und eine von 52 cm.
Es gab wieder Karpfen als Beifang.

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (19. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Wir waren heute auch los und konnte 4 Schleien um die 25-42 cm fangen als Beifang noch nen kleinen Schuppi !

Achja alle Fische schwimmen wieder,die großen konnten wir leider nicht mehr fotografieren da der Akku leer war noch vom Vortag -.-"


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (19. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Schöne Schleien habt ihr gefangen.
Petri #6


----------



## Hobbit (19. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

habt ihr mal mit ner langen stipprute auf schleien geangelt


macht echt laune


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (19. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Ne wir angeln immer mit der selben Methode auf Schleien und fast immer erfolgreich:

Wir füttern erst ne halbe Dose Mais an,danach nehmen wir unsere Ruten auf der Hauptschnur nur ein Wirbel mit einem Vorfach und einem 5er Haken darauf einen Mais-Zopf ! Wir werfen unsere Köder 2-3 Mter nach draußen (Ohne Blei kommt man halt auch kaum weiter) wir lassen den Bügel offen und die Ruten behalten wir in der Hand,nach geraumer Zeit beißt immer was,auch wenns "nur" ein großes Rotauge ist,aber meistens halt Schleien, und des öfteren auch Karpfen !

Klappt echt supi :m


----------



## JKR1982 (21. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Hallo,
ich bin noch fast neu im Forum. Wollte mich mal anschließen,
da ich heute Glück hatte.

2 Schleien mit Wagglermontage

Gewässer: Kanal, an Teichmündung (sehr verkrautet)
Sichtigkeit: fast klar
Tiefe, in der gefangen wurde: 2,5m
Montage: Waggler, 4g
Köder: Mais, Maden
Lockfutter (ev. Menge): halbe Dose Mais zu Anfang
Beißzeit: Mittagszeit
Wetter: Bedeckt im Wechsel mit Regen, 21°


----------



## plattform7 (21. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Erst mal: Herzlich Willkommen, JKR1982 #h 

Schöne Tinca, Petri!


----------



## FreeLee (21. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Na das nenn ich doch mal nen tollen Einstand.

#6 and |welcome:


----------



## FreeLee (22. August 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Und nochmal ich:

Ich weiß ja, Ihr kennt von mir nur ausgewachsene Schleie, aber ich kann auch anders! 

Hab heute morgen mal nen kleinen verlassenen Dorfteich getestet, an dem wohl schon seit Jahrzehnten keiner mehr geangelt hat. Irgendwie mag ich solche Tümpel...

So zieh ich also los, mit zwei schweren Schleiangeln und ner 3 Meter Stippe zum Zeitvertreib. An den beiden Großen hatte ich zum Einen nen fetten Kanadier und zum Zweiten ne Murmel aus Zwiebackteig. Kurz, an den beiden Wurfruten tat sich mal 2 Stunden lang gaaaar nichts!

Die Stippe hab ich mit Mistwurm beködert, und der war gefragt. Unzählige fingerlange Plötze, Plieten (Güster  ), und Barsche haben mich kennenlernen dürfen.|uhoh: 

Zu guter Letzt gab´s dann doch noch ne Überraschung: Nach dem Biss ungewohnt heftiger Widerstand und heraus kam ein ca. 20 cm süßer Schlei. :k 

Ach so, Fangzeit war 9.00 Uhr, Wetter trüb und windig, Wasser weniger windig aber umso mehr trüb, und dunkel. Fangtiefe vielleicht 30 cm, genau vor meinen Füßen.

Ich glaube, den Teich werd ich mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (4. September 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

es beißt wieder!!

nach vielen erfolglosen ansitzen heute endlich wieder schleien!!

2 von 49,5 und 54 cm sowie noch ein schuppie von ca 60cm

auch die rotaugen beißen wie wild,und was für klopper.
selbst n 4er haken mit 4 maiskörnern haben die weggeputzt.

endlich ist der herbst da,jubel jubel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macfisch (4. September 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Ja und ich hab mal wieder mehr Zeit. Und meine neuen Sachen kommen die Tage, denn wird erstmal wieder Futterkorb und Stippe geschwungen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. September 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

War vor einiger Zeit auch Schleienanglen. Gebissen haben 3 Stück zwischen 25 u. 34cm. 2 Stück auf Mais an der Grundrute und eine auf Mais an der Stippe. Als Beifang gabs einen haufen Plötzen. Auf Wurm gingen auch Barsche aber die Schleien nur auf Mais.


----------



## NorbertF (6. September 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

So heute melde ich auch mal 2 Schleien, ich oller Spinnfischer 
Eine mit 42 und eine mit 45cm, wunderbare Tiere, nicht wie die die ich sonst immer fange grünlich gefärbt, sondern richtig schön golden mit einem rötlichen Bronzeton dazu. Richtig hübsche Tiere.
Gewicht kann ich nicht sagen, sie schwimmen wieder.
Fangzeit war ca. 19:00 bis 20:30.
Gerät (jetzt kommts): eine 2,10m Byron Classic Spin und als Köder ein Gummiwurm an einer dropshot Montage. Das ganze eingezupft und geschüttelt auf Barsch/Forelle...gefangen habe ich die 2 Schleien...schon verrückt oder?
Der Wurm war ein Berkley Gulp "Trout" in gelb.


----------



## plattform7 (6. September 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ganze eingezupft und geschüttelt auf Barsch/Forelle...gefangen habe ich die 2 Schleien...schon verrückt oder?
> Der Wurm war ein Berkley Gulp "Trout" in gelb.


 
Schon sehr ungewöhnlich, eigentlich sind die Schleien ja sehr vorsichtige Tiere und neigen eher dazu den Köder halbe Stunde lang zu beschnuppern, bis sie ihn zaghaft nehmen, als auf gezupften Gummiwurm zu beißen...

Ausnahmen bestimmen aber die Regeln, Petri! In der Größe und der von dir beschrieben Färbung sind das bestimmt tolle Exemplare gewesen (und immer noch sind  ) #6


----------



## NorbertF (6. September 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Ja so kenne ich Schleien auch...erstmal 5 Minuten Kreise um den Köder ziehen und beschnuppern.
Diese nicht. Ohne Vorwarnung oder Zupfen sofort ein richtiger Zug an der Angel...das Gerät war ja extrem fein, die Angel hat sich in meiner Hand beim Anbiss schon verneigt...ich war extrem baff als ne Schleie im Kescher lag (bei der zweiten nicht mehr  )


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (6. September 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

also bei uns beißen die schleien auch hammerhart.
ob auf grund oder pose(zugegeben hab ich so erst 2 schleien gefangen auf n proppen),da gibt es kein zuppeln oder sowas.


----------



## Michi#1 (22. September 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

http://i.instantgallery.de/m/mi/michi100/2437440.jpg
schone Schleie von 40cm 
gefangen mit einem Maiskorn im Vereinsgewässer Bannberscheid im Westerwald!
bin ein wenig verschlafen auf diesem bild...


----------



## Bambine (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

42cm Schlei, nicht gewogen, auf Mais, ca <1m wassertiefe


----------



## Stefan6 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Petri zur schönen Schleie#h


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Petri zur schönen Schleie #6


----------



## Hermann W. (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe letztes Wochenende auch mal wieder eine Schleie überlisten können. Sie biss um ca. 20:30 Uhr auf Tauwurm. Kein Riese, aber ich habe mich trotzdem gefreut wie man sieht.:q 
Später konnte mein Kumpel noch einen schönen Karpfen von über 30 Pfund fangen. Insgesamt ein toller Abend!

Gruß Hermann#h


----------



## matchmaster 187 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2006*

konnte im sommer in einem kleinen flachlandsee eine wunderschön gefärbte 47cm lange und knapp 3pfund schwere schleie fangen

gefischt habe ich mit der matchrute und einer liftmontage in ca 2 meter tiefe
als köder diente ein maiskorn
gefüttert habe ich ebenfalls nur mit mais
gefangen habe in den abendstunden gegen 21.30uhr


----------

